# Hilfe bei Snake



## Magic Max (8. Jun 2015)

Hallo,
ich muss Ende der Woche ein Projekt abgeben und ich hatte mich zu Beginn für Snake entschieden,
Nun habe ich jedoch ein Problem:

Ich wollte bzw habe einen Counter eingebaut der aber nur als Variable dient. Dieser soll mir eben dabei helfen die Dinge spawnen zu lassen.
Das komische ist nur, dass dieser Counter nie erhöht wird, aber alles andere in der If-Schleife erfüllt wird (sprich Essen wird gespawnt).

Problem ist halt das mir selbst mein Lehrer nicht weiter helfen kann weil er das Problem nicht versteht :bahnhof:

Hier der Code:


```
public void fressen(){
         Food essen =(Food) getOneObjectAtOffset(0,0,Food.class);
        if(essen != null){
            getWorld().removeObject(essen);
            counter = 2;
            laenge = laenge + 1;
            getWorld().addObject(new Food(),Greenfoot.getRandomNumber(601) , Greenfoot.getRandomNumber(401));
            
            
            if(counter == zufallszahl){
                getWorld().addObject(new Power(), Greenfoot.getRandomNumber(401) , Greenfoot.getRandomNumber(601));
                counter = 0;
                zufallszahl = 5 + Greenfoot.getRandomNumber(6);
            }
            
        }
    }
```


Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## Bananabert (8. Jun 2015)

counter++;
oder
counter += 1;
oder
counter = counter + 1;


----------



## Magic Max (9. Jun 2015)

Ja das dachte mein Lehrer ja auch das man das so machen muss und ich selbst kam auch schon auf die Idee und habe das versucht mit = counter +1.
Nur habe ja Testeshalber den Counter auf 1 gesetzt und erhöht sich dennoch nicht.


----------



## franky27 (9. Jun 2015)

Dann musst du mehr Code posten, da in dem Ausschnitt nicht zu erkennen ist was das Problem ist. Und bitte in Java Tags.


----------



## Gucky (9. Jun 2015)

Kann es sein, dass du davon ausgehst, dass counter = 2 die Variable um zwei erhöht?
Du hast im Zusammenhang mit counter keinen Operator, der eine relative Veränderung dieser zum vorherigen Wert bewirkt. Das sich da nichts erhöht ist klar.

Zu der if-Schleife.


----------

